# How to design a wicked logo for a new clothing brand



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys!

If you've decided to launch your own clothing brand but are still working on its visual storytelling, then make sure you read our tips on how to design a killing logo!

In the article we talk about everything you need to know before designing your logo. We consider the different styles for it, from typographic ones to more abstract ones, analyse some of the best clothing brand logos ever and offer some tips that for sure will help you out.

Would you like to know more? Then check it out!


----------

